# Trap bar dimensions



## Guest

Any one any idea of the dimensions for a trap bar?

Was thinking of just having it as a square rather than the hexagonal shape.

I know it will need to be 7ft to fit on the power rack, but just not sure how big to make the opening.

Any ideas of

Distance front to back

distance between handles?


----------



## Madoxx

You owe me some reps


----------



## Guest

madocks said:


> You owe me some reps


Ha I did see this! Might copy it but get rid of the hex shape and keep it simple.

Oh go on then, seen as you have tried aha


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia

Here a remark from someone who owns and uses a hex bar.. the handles on them are in my opinion useless especially if you want to do deadlift / squats with them. Because else you will have to stand on a plateau to make the full motion. Your weight will be hitting the floor long before you have had full motion.

I love my hex bar I use it for traps and squat / deadlifts in combo with regular deadlifts.


----------

